# So proud of Kobe ruining Jordans moment



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Jordan thought he had a moment for the ages but he forgot Kobe was on the opposing team. I went crazy when he drew that foul on O'Neal. It was also nice to see Shaq and Kobe both pack Jordan.

Damn did Shaq put on a show or what? He was breaking everything out.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

ha ha! Shaq broke out the between the legs spins move to the baby hook. It was pretty OC and he missed the shot, but entertainment value was noteworthy. I loved the way he would jar his face after a dunk and run back down the court with his arms waving and stomping like a crazed giant! MOVE  Get out the way!

Also, it was nice to see Kobe steal the show with another classic clutch play that turned into a series of clutch plays in overtime.
Mr. Clutch no doubt!:yes:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)




----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> ha ha! Shaq broke out the between the legs spins move to the baby hook. It was pretty OC and he missed the shot, but entertainment value was noteworthy. * I loved the way he would jar his face after a dunk and run back down the court with his arms waving and stomping like a crazed giant! MOVE  Get out the way!*


Man, Shaq was great, I really enjoy watching the Big Fella playing.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Actually, Jermaine O'Neal ruined Jordan's moment.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Shaq and Kobe, gave the East a piece of the LAKESHOW.

Shaq was Messin around down-low and Clownin and let's not forget him swatting Jordan. 

Kobe making other key plays, like picking off Kidd for the Dunk and his moment of swatting Jordan as well.

They probably should've won, if Kobe made all 3 freethrows, but why end it that way?? 

I think he purposely missed it, for the chance to run the East out and RUIN IT....


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

He said that he didn't miss it on purpose.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> He said that he didn't miss it on purpose.


that's what he said.

I thought that Kobe was going to missing two to give MJ the highlight but figured I was wrong when he only missed one.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

After MJ made that shot I told my wife that there's too much time left on the clock. I told her that Kobe was the only one on the West who could come up with something with so little time left. So when KG didn't throw it to Francis I told her Kobe was going to ruin MJ's moment and thats what he did he came up with something that ended up being a foul. Whe it came down to winning time you saw the real ballers make plays. 

Shaq was just being Shaq animated having fun busting out all of his arsenal. That no look pass to Marbury who passed it to GP for the lane in was sweet. 

Kobe I thought played low key on purpose early to allow MJ to maybe get the MVP but when it came down to winning time if he poured it on alittle. 

I thought it was interesting that in the pre-game intro's after Kobe was introduced he slapped fives with everyone else,but he and Shaq hugged. I guess they really have gotten a lot closer with each other. A good thing to see.


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> Shaq and Kobe, gave the East a piece of the LAKESHOW.
> 
> Shaq was Messin around down-low and Clownin and let's not forget him swatting Jordan.
> ...


I'm sure Garnett and Duncan contributed too.....


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

EDIT- Don't make other posters feel unwelcome, everyone is free to come here and talk -Jemel 

I don't think Kobe would miss a free-throw on purpose. He was just plain dominant in the first OT, Garnett took over in the second!!! 

This was a great game and I am glad I taped it. I will show it to my kids when I get older.


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

OK Kabi, I'm really curious what team you're a fan of....

You're from Canada, EDIT- Don't make this personal -Jemel 

PS The guy from Sportsnet spells it Cabbie, so you know...


----------



## Raptor Fan 42 (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Stojakovic16</b>!
> OK Kabi, I'm really curious what team you're a fan of....
> 
> You're from Canada, but the Raps ain't doin good this year so you thought you'd root for the champs huh?
> ...



He better be representin' the Raps if he's from Canada. 

jk jk.

We have our share of Laker, Rocket, and Grizzlie fans up here so I don't think he's bandwagoning. Not to mention our franchise is not very old, and he could've been a fan before the mid 90's.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Stojakovic16</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm sure Garnett and Duncan contributed too.....


By the way...Was Peja part of the All-Star team?? 
Looks like he's been hanging around CWebb too long.......Missing in action


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I'll let Kabi speak for himself (and he is a big raptors fan) but many of us love teams from all over the league. 
i've always cheered against the lakers but now that they're playing from behind i would like to see them rise to the occasion and for shaq and kobe to really prove themselves to all the haters.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Actually, Jermaine O'Neal ruined Jordan's moment.


Kobe would of made the shot if O'Neal didn't foul him.

You're wrong, and I'm done posting in this thread. Goodbye.


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

> Was Peja part of the All-Star team??


 Seriously, I hardly noticed Peja was a part of the game...even when he was on the court.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Kobe would of made the shot if O'Neal didn't foul him.
> ...


You've got to be kidding. He was completely off balance and falling out of bounds.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> I'll let Kabi speak for himself (and he is a big raptors fan) but many of us love teams from all over the league.
> i've always cheered against the lakers but now that they're playing from behind i would like to see them rise to the occasion and for shaq and kobe to really prove themselves to all the haters.


Shaq and Kobe prove themselves to the haters, this sounds like an oxy/moron, 3 straight titles and they still need to prove something. If you don't know by now then you don't get it. Incredible.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Shaq and Kobe prove themselves to the haters, this sounds like an oxy/moron, 3 straight titles and they still need to prove something. If you don't know by now then you don't get it. Incredible.


easy jazzy. you don't think that shaq and kobe still have to prove themselves (as two of the best players of all time)? there are tons of haters out there cutting down kobe (i know you've noticed) and shaq for subpar performance so far. these two still have a lot to prove- shaq isn't yet considered the best big man of all time and kobe has a long way to go before many consider him the best of all time. so yeah, i would like it if they rose to the occasion and proved themsleves. you knock me for it? Incredible.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> easy jazzy. you don't think that shaq and kobe still have to prove themselves (as two of the best players of all time)? there are tons of haters out there cutting down kobe (i know you've noticed) and shaq for subpar performance so far. these two still have a lot to prove- shaq isn't yet considered the best big man of all time and kobe has a long way to go before many consider him the best of all time. so yeah, i would like it if they rose to the occasion and proved themsleves. you knock me for it? Incredible.


Nah man my bad I didn't think you meant as alltime greats I thought you were saying in the context of being great players in todays game. I do agree with you then speaking in these terms. They have alot of proving to do especially Kobe as far as alltime greats are concerned and I think over time he'll prove the haters wrong. Longevity will be his biggest test of which I think Shaq has already passed. based on dominance I think its down to Shaq and Wilt as far as best centers. People talk about Hakeem especially against Shaq in his early days but Shaq has been more dominant against against everyone not just looking a one particular match up. Shaq has been dominant since his 1st year all the way through all of the centers of his early days really needed help guarding him (Ewing, DRob, Mourning,Parrish, Hakeem,Smits,Sabonis) He's worn them all out sooner or later and they all acknowledge how hard it was to guard him.


----------



## BillWalton (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey KC and Stojakovic16-

here is a link for you

http://www.lakerdynasty.netfirms.com/peja_success.gif


----------



## BillWalton (Jan 13, 2003)

enjoy :yes:  :laugh:


----------



## Rocket23 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Kobe would of made the shot if O'Neal didn't foul him.
> ...


That's quite a bold statement. Clearly you have never tried the one-legged off balance shot. It's tough one, no matter who you are. Quite a stretch Kobe is having right now, though. If anyone could make that shot, it is Kobe. It's harder than ever to see whose team this is. The Big Fella's falling behind...

Don't feel too bad for MJ though...When you're one of the top-5(Just so I wont hear anything from the Wilt/Big O/Magic backers) players in the history of the game, you have plenty of moments. 

2/18, right?

Yao vs. Shaq
Steve vs. Kobe


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Kobe is not and can not be MJ...learn this


----------



## Rocket23 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> Kobe is not and can not be MJ...learn this


That's what I thought before too, but the guy has come on strong. 25 years old...He is almost as far along as MJ was at this age. 

But, there is winning to be done without Shaq at his side before one can even consider calling them equals.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

nope...MJ is on a totally different plain
Kobe is great, but he is no MJ..i'd take Jordan over Kobe on my team every day of the year.


----------



## Rocket23 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> nope...MJ is on a totally different plain
> Kobe is great, but he is no MJ..i'd take Jordan over Kobe on my team every day of the year.


Hey, man, I'm not arguing with you... I agree with you.

MJ is the man. I would take him over anyone to ever have played the game and and any future prospects(That is, until there is a 7-footer with Duncan's post game, Charles Barkley's rebounding, Hakeem's shotblocking, Magic's passing, Dirk's touch, Shaq's power, Steve's speed and ball-handling, West's clutch ability, and, most importantly, MJ's desire).

But Kobe's 6 game stretch is the most impressive since the Bulls' #23 retired.


----------

